# Essential Puppy Training



## JasonG (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi all, first and foremost I want to say thank you to all the members of this forum. I have been reading this forum for a few months now and have at this point more than likely read most if not all of the topics. I recently brought home my little V Penny and she has been amazing. I don't remember the last time I had a full nights sleep, saw friends outside of work, or even had a moment to lay on the couch and relax but I wouldn't change a thing. Penny and I have been working and she's coming along terrifically. Penny has been busy exploring the woods and searching for new things to smell, she's also beginning to master the basics like come, whoah, sit etc etc. Now it's time for some new challenges. I was wondering what suggestions you all had for a few essential puppy training techniques. Penny will eventually be a running, hiking, and hunting companion but at this point I'm just looking for some fun activities that will help to stimulate her physically and mentally. Who knows maybe eventually I'll tire her out so much that I'll get to watch TV again  I'm open for any advice and look forward to seeing what the forums have to offer.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi and welcome! 

How old is Penny? 

We play hide and seek with our dogs - different levels of the house, behind the garage or different trees at our lake house, and even in Petsmart (on leash of course). This excites them and wears them out - all at once.  

Training has to be fun for me too, or else I get bored. And a bored me is not a good me.

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

JasonG.
Welcome to all things and viewpoints that make up the Vizsla World. 

I used to love playing hide and seek with very tasty kibble. Just place it all over the house and don't say anything. Then do it out in the yard. Last do it in the woods.

He'll find one and then maybe another and THEN the hunt is on.

Gets them using that amazing nose they have.

Enjoy 
RBD


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

Actually this isn't so much training but something that gives Burdy A LOT of fun is a rope. I took the clip off a horse lead rope and it's the best toy. You can do tug of war or else Penny might like to run with the rope shared between her and other dogs. And, if she starts mouthing the lead she can have the rope instead etc.


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> How old is Penny?
> 
> ...


I play hide and seek as well and sometimes when I'm hiding behind a tree or crouched in some long grass someone walks by and I smile and try to look normal - but it's kind of too late


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

BirdWatcher said:


> MeandMy3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi and welcome!
> ...


haha! Something similar happened the other day. I was in an empty lot a couple houses down planting a bird for Scout. No one goes there because it's all muddy and overgrown and there I am shaking a bird and then crouching down to stick it in some cover. A couple walks by on the street looking somewhat curious. We wave to each other and that's that. I've gotten weirder looks dumpster diving though.


----------



## JasonG (Feb 24, 2014)

Penny is only ten weeks so she's still young, we're taking it slow but she continues to amaze me everyday. MeandMy3 and RBD, thanks for the idea of hide and seek with the kibble it sounds like a great time for Penny. I'm going to hide a few in our living room tonight and see how long it takes her to notice. I don't think I'll tell my roommate either, he loves Penny but I'm sure he'll be confused when he finds kibble laying around as well.  

The rope actually sounds perfect, she recently got into the habit of picking up different pine boughs and running around with them outside. I would much prefer a rope instead of her favorite sticks. 

Birdwatcher and einspanner, I love it! I could only imagine what people must think walking by haha. I'm sure I'll have my fair share of strange looks from passersby soon enough!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When mine were pups, I found some good information on the Steady with Style website. You will probably have to search through it, to find the ones on puppies.


----------



## JasonG (Feb 24, 2014)

I actually haven't heard of that website so I'll have to check it out. Right now this forum and red bird dog's blog are the main things I've read.


----------

